# 2000 16'Whipray/Waterman - 40 hp yamaha tiller



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Is it a 2 or 4 stroke? The Waterman I run has a 4 stroke 40hp tiller with a SS prop. I'd have to go look at it to confirm make and model. Or you could check with Tom at Islamarine

Cheers


----------

